#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Agriculture & Green Technology >  >  How can enable more earth- friendly Agriculture?

## Bhavya

Technological advances in agriculture have increased productivity and improved food quality.However, the downside of agricultural expansion and population growth is the undeniably negative impact of intensive farming on the environment and human health.
We are in a need to create a healthy environment  for our future generations.

How can we enable more earth- friendly Agriculture?

----------


## Shana

> Technological advances in agriculture have increased productivity and improved food quality.However, the downside of agricultural expansion and population growth is the undeniably negative impact of intensive farming on the environment and human health.
> We are in a need to create a healthy environment for our future generations.
> 
> 
> How can we enable more earth- friendly Agriculture?


Using natural fertilizers would be the first step. We should learn to keep away the pests by using the traditional methods used by our ancestors.
The most efficient one would be facilitating agriculture and framers, instead of letting it die in the hands of Technology. Science is good, but relying on technology for everything will one day create a dead land out of our whole Earth.

----------


## Karikaalan

thinking about the future generations would open our eyes, for now, some one should lead first to show that natural farming can gain much profit.. so farmers will switch their path.

----------


## Bhavya

> Using natural fertilizers would be the first step. We should learn to keep away the pests by using the traditional methods used by our ancestors.


True , we should encourage farmers to practice the traditional methods for farming and also promote traditional methods farming more than technology farming.





> The most efficient one would be facilitating agriculture and framers, instead of letting it die in the hands of Technology.


Agree,we should give enough support for farmers to do traditional agriculture,like giving them loan and buying their farm products in a reasonable price.





> Science is good, but relying on technology for everything will one day create a dead land out of our whole Earth.


Couldn't agree more, people should understand the negative effects of technology,before it becomes too late.

----------


## Bhavya

> thinking about the future generations would open our eyes, for now, some one should lead first to show that natural farming can gain much profit.. so farmers will switch their path.


I heard that in jaffna there is a market for traditional agriculture farm products and people also more filling to buy the natural farm products in a high price.So i think the process is already started, just need a good promotion to reach more people

----------


## Moana

> Technological advances in agriculture have increased productivity and improved food quality.However, the downside of agricultural expansion and population growth is the undeniably negative impact of intensive farming on the environment and human health.
> We are in a need to create a healthy environment for our future generations.
> 
> How can we enable more earth- friendly Agriculture?



Hear about current environmental burdens caused by agricultural expansionLearn what solutions are available to reduce environmental burdens by applying scientific expertise and new green technologiesBe introduced to examples of novel agricultural technologies and their real-world application and performanceHave an opportunity to have their questions answered during the live broadcast!

----------

